# Aquascaping ideas



## mujolibo (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone know of any good aquascaping sites that i could get ideas from. I am looking into purchasing a few stem plants, preferable get some orange, reds into my tank. The grean that i have is starting too get old.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Great places to check out on our site:

The library - tank of the month articles and Aquascaper in focus articles have some great aquascapes to get ideas from.

The journal and Aquascaping sections - many great scapes to see there as well.



As for stems, the For Sale section has a great variety of colored stems for sale on a frequent basis.


----------



## mujolibo (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

oh yeah, and as a shameless plug for our sponsors..... 

Many of our sponsors' websites also have galleries with some stunning aquascapes....check them out!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

The ADA aquascaping contests are also agreat place too look.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi

I have to admit, that I really didn't like some of the "winners"


----------



## rodrigaj (Aug 17, 2008)

Is it just me, or are others getting tired of the nature aquarium? Seems like they all are looking the same. Dutch style tanks are my favorites. Just google "dutch style aquarium" and you will get a bunch of ideas:
http://tinyurl.com/dn9bt4


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

rodrigaj said:


> Is it just me, or are others getting tired of the nature aquarium? Seems like they all are looking the same.


I agree.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

TAB said:


> The ADA aquascaping contests are also agreat place too look.
> 
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2008.cgi
> 
> I have to admit, that I really didn't like some of the "winners"


That would be the AGA contest, but definitely another place to look for great scapes 

I wouldn't say that I'm getting tired of the Nature Aquarium style. I am a fan of the Dutch style aquariums though for sure....


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

there is lot of driftwood layout you can search it on online.


----------

